# Holding a hunting spot



## duckman39 (Dec 26, 2004)

Is it legall to stay out overnight to hold a spot for the following day on public land? 
How early can you be out holding a spot?


----------



## Rooster Cogburn (Nov 5, 2007)

In Michigan the law says nobody has exclusive hunting rights on public land. Most ethical sportsmen would not infringe on a place where another hunter had set-up, but just because someone...for example... puts out a bear bait on public land they have no right to attempt blocking other hunters from the specific area.


----------



## duxdog (Apr 13, 2008)

Sure, first come first serve on public land. We used to go out @ midnight and sit in the boat on the bay to get our spot. Ahhhh, the sound of whistling wings in the moonlight. You can not leave unattended decoys on public land or waters though.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

It very well could make a difference in the situation you are talking about. For example, waterfowl hunting, many people spend the night in their duck blinds, heck some of those blinds are like small cottages anyway. Of course if on public waters one could not leave their decoys set overnight.

Now if you were talking about hunting deer, you of course would have to have your firearm unloaded after shooting hours. There is no law where one must camp on public lands in most situations so if you are camping in your blind then so be it. I would also be careful say about using a flashlight while out for a calling of mother nature because of using a light in possession of a firearm.

So maybe you could provide more of an example of what you want to know exactly.


----------



## duckman39 (Dec 26, 2004)

Boehr, 
I`m talking about hunting in the marsh. 

Thank`s ..Duckman39


----------



## Leader (Dec 1, 2003)

If you sit there all night, I could come in at 9AM and sit right next to you and hunt. Nothing you can do about it.
Then when my friend came in at 10 AM, he could sit back to back with me... We could cover 360 deg around you.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

duckman39 said:


> Boehr,
> I`m talking about hunting in the marsh.
> 
> Thank`s ..Duckman39


Then it is my opinion you can spend all week out there if you wish. As I stated above, if huntable public waters you can't leave decoys set overnight, otherwise, have fun.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Leader said:


> If you sit there all night, I could come in at 9AM and sit right next to you and hunt. Nothing you can do about it.
> Then when my friend came in at 10 AM, he could sit back to back with me... We could cover 360 deg around you.


If you came in a 9AM for hunting waterfowl in the marsh you must have slept in.

Of course we are getting into eithics here too.


----------



## Leader (Dec 1, 2003)

boehr said:


> If you came in a 9AM for hunting waterfowl in the marsh you must have slept in.
> 
> Of course we are getting into eithics here too.



Well....Just as I can't see a real hunter doing that, I don't know any that go out that late.


More like Lack of Eithics but legal.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Leader said:


> Well....Just as I can't see a real hunter doing that, I don't know any that go out that late.
> 
> 
> More like Lack of Eithics but legal.


Leader, you just don't get it do you? The poster or anyone would not have to spend the night but could go out in the morning when everyone else does and some ahole could do what you say to anyone. Of course your thought has nothing to do with the topic and maybe that is something you would do because it is still legal. But then I doubt that you would admit it here but......stay on topic.


----------



## Leader (Dec 1, 2003)

boehr said:


> Leader, you just don't get it do you? The poster or anyone would not have to spend the night but could go out in the morning when everyone else does and some ahole could do what you say to anyone. Of course your thought has nothing to do with the topic and maybe that is something you would do because it is still legal. But then I doubt that you would admit it here but......stay on topic.


Yes Ray ... I DO get it. 
My saying "I can't see a real hunter doing that meant... I don't think a real hunter would stroll out at 9 AM and sit right next to a hunter already in the woods or on the water. I also don't know any hunters that go out that late very often.

And I was on topic until I responded to YOU.

The question was can I save a hunting spot.
My answer is NO.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

The topic is:


> *Is it legall to stay out overnight to hold a spot *for the following day on public land?
> How early can you be out holding a spot?


The answer is YES you can do it under the things I mentioned above. You don't have to move because some ahole comes, you can still hunt it. Sorry Leader (annoymous person) you don't get it.


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

I think the legalities were well explained.


----------

